# Aeroflo2 user.



## D3 (Feb 27, 2009)

High, everyone? I am about to get 2 clones of White Rhino. They were rooted in rockwool. Well, you can see my problem. I use am aeroflo2 with hydroton. Can I put the rockwool in my unit or will it clog up my spray tubes? As you know I use net pots. I just got some of those coco cup incerts for my net pots. Can I put the rockwool in the coco cups & the hydroton on & around it for support? Will that stop the fibers from the rockwool from glogging my spray tubes?


----------



## D3 (Mar 1, 2009)

Does anyone know the answer to the question I posted below? Arn't there any pro growers here? I dont mean to sound like a butt, but I need the answer, quick. Please help! I have been growing for years but never ran into this problem. I dont want to loose the white rhino babies.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2009)

the only question i see is..."are then any Pro grower here" ?  


The answer is *YES*..Hope this helps:bolt::bong:


----------



## D3 (Mar 1, 2009)

The Aeroflo post below


----------



## scatking (Mar 1, 2009)

:hairpull: :hairpull: :hairpull: Huh?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 1, 2009)

DLM3 said:
			
		

> High, everyone? I am about to get 2 clones of White Rhino. They were rooted in rockwool. Well, you can see my problem. I use am aeroflo2 with hydroton. Can I put the rockwool in my unit or will it clog up my spray tubes? As you know I use net pots. I just got some of those coco cup incerts for my net pots. Can I put the rockwool in the coco cups & the hydroton on & around it for support? Will that stop the fibers from the rockwool from glogging my spray tubes?


 
I run rockwool all the time in my aerojet. What exact unit do you have. It should have an inline filter after the pump.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 1, 2009)

I answered it for you. Yes you can use rockwool as long as you have an inline filter after the pump. My aerojet came with it.
I take that back you obviously don't need it you are going to put the rockwool inside the coco cup liner.


----------



## D3 (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry about that BuddyLuv. Just little desperate. Are the coco liners any good? Thanks man.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 2, 2009)

dunno I use rockwool or just hydroton. If you have used hydroton in the past without a problem you can run staight rockwool. Remember hydroton is very dusty, even when cleaned properly it will still lose particles.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Mar 3, 2009)

I have 3 Aeroflo's, two 30's and one custom 50 (a 30 plus two more chambers for a total of 50 spots). Of course you can use rockwool in your AF. There is no clogging issue, assuming you use GH 3 part nutes. I would get rid of the coco cups. They just get in the way of the spray. Go to your hydro store and get a 3" net pot with a tighter mesh than the OEM Aeroflo cups. This way the hydroton won't fall thru and damage your pump. Get rid of the OEM cups.

I've been growing exclusively with Aeroflos for about two years.

HD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice setup *Hiden Dragon*...Healthy Looking Plants..:aok:


----------



## D3 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks dude, I ran a test on the coco cups with hydroton. Well, the hydroton hardly got wet at all. I see what you mean. I found some small rockwool cubes called "Grodan microplugs", there 1.25" to 1.5" square. There small enough to fit in the net cups with hydroton all around them. Should work great. I see you have a plant in every site on your unit. Dont you have a problem with too large a root system?


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Mar 6, 2009)

The Grodan microplugs are exactly what I use. No, no problem with the roots whatsoever. Also as a suggestion, put an air pump in your res for added aeration. Makes a big difference. You will also notice in the pic that I use Co2. Tremendous difference.

HD

*Attached is pic of Aeroflo 50.


----------



## D3 (Mar 7, 2009)

I was woundering if that would make it better. What size pump & stone do you use? I do use Co2, as well. How long did you vegg those plants? There quite tall. What is the string hanging from the ceiling for? Is it for support because you vegg so long? What do you have growing there? I just got my beans yestreday. Jock Horror & Paia Hawaiana. Two strong sativas. I'm looking forward to it. Later Man


----------



## blowinsmoke (Mar 7, 2009)

I started reading these posted and I'm going to go back and read all of them. but first.  I started using that same system 6 years ago.  I bought three.  The lines plug.  But you can replace them with cpvc.  by using the smallest drill bit you can find to drill the holes.  It's a job to  rebuild that system when it's used up.  I make my own now.  

    The roots are choked in those small tubes and as the gunk builds the sprarers will become blocked.  

plus you really want a magneto pump for this kind of system.  You can put your rockwool in there.  I don't use any medium though.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 7, 2009)

If you want to make the system more user friendly and easier to maintain I suggest these 2 products.

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-inline-water-filter-p-2305.html

and depending on your unit size (30 site would be a 500 gph and a 60 site would need a 950 gph)

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/magdrive-500-gph-submersible-water-pump-p-2165.html

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/magdrive-950-gph-submersible-water-pump-p-2166.html

 as far as adding air to the resevoir I have not needed to but I am using an Aerojet and not an Aeroflo so I guess if you wanted to all you need is these  2 things.

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/eco-plus-inch-air-stone-p-1524.html

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/eco-air-6w-2outlet-variable-control-air-pump-p-1516.html


One important thing to remember is using organics will clog filters and emmiters quicker, as well as using powdered nutes. I do use some powder nutes and organics in my system. I bought an extra inline filter and an extra Mag Drive pump (you need an extra pump on hand in case your pump ever dies) and run all my mixes through the filter first.


----------



## D3 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have 2 of the 500 gph. One on my system & one on my cloner. I built what I call an aeroflo cloner, works great. I made it so I can use the net pots to clone in, that way I dont have to touch any roots. Just move it from unit to the next. Less chance of contamination. I have backed up all of my equipment. 2 ballast, 3 agrosun 1000 bulbs, 2-500 gph pumps, 2 nute meters & so on. The only thing I dont have is the inline filter, will get today. I do not use organic. I use GH 3 part nutes. Easy & works great. I only use 1 light over my aeroflo, but it's on a motorized light rail. Works great as well. I dont get the dome shaped grow that a stationary light gives. Nice & even across the top of the grow. I use a Deluxe climate controller to control humidity, Co2useage, exhaust fans & temp.. Keeps the room perfect. I took my grow tubes & wraped air duct insolation around them (the kind that you peal the paper off the back & it sticks & is foil on the other side). I was having a problem with water temp change from my res. to my tubes. The res. was the right temp, but my tubes got alot hotter because of the light above them. Now, my temp is the same. It stopped my roots from browning & I have no algea problem. We have a good tropical fish store here, so I'm going to see what they have for air stones & air pumps. Thanks dude, you've been a great help. It's nice to see what other have done. You never told me about your grow. Later Man.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 7, 2009)

DLM3 said:
			
		

> I have 2 of the 500 gph. One on my system & one on my cloner. I built what I call an aeroflo cloner, works great. I made it so I can use the net pots to clone in, that way I dont have to touch any roots. Just move it from unit to the next. Less chance of contamination. I have backed up all of my equipment. 2 ballast, 3 agrosun 1000 bulbs, 2-500 gph pumps, 2 nute meters & so on. The only thing I dont have is the inline filter, will get today. I do not use organic. I use GH 3 part nutes. Easy & works great. I only use 1 light over my aeroflo, but it's on a motorized light rail. Works great as well. I dont get the dome shaped grow that a stationary light gives. Nice & even across the top of the grow. I use a Deluxe climate controller to control humidity, Co2useage, exhaust fans & temp.. Keeps the room perfect. I took my grow tubes & wraped air duct insolation around them (the kind that you peal the paper off the back & it sticks & is foil on the other side). I was having a problem with water temp change from my res. to my tubes. The res. was the right temp, but my tubes got alot hotter because of the light above them. Now, my temp is the same. It stopped my roots from browning & I have no algea problem. We have a good tropical fish store here, so I'm going to see what they have for air stones & air pumps. Thanks dude, you've been a great help. It's nice to see what other have done. You never told me about your grow. Later Man.


 
I run 8 600w Lumateks, 2 Aerojet 4, CO2, Easy Cool 6 hoods, CAP MLC-8, and a CAP XGC-1 to control it all. I clone in a power cloner 45 and a 25, veg under 2 8 bulb 4 ft. HO T5's in small DWC tubs then move them in the flower room. I grow a wide variety of strains, right now I am growing WW and Strawberry cough. I also have Aurora Indica in my BC Northern Lights Producer.


----------



## D3 (Mar 25, 2009)

I got 100% germ. on my Jock Horror & my Paia Hawaiiana. They are about a week old, germinated in grodan minicubes under floro's under a dome. Dome temp is about 80-85. When should I move them to my areoflo2. Over my aeroflo I have a 1000 watter. Is it too soon to move them? I have a taproot comming out of all the minicubes. Thanks Man


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 25, 2009)

You can move them in when ever you want. Just make sure and back the light off a good distance. Then slowly move it closer to the tops over the next few days. A 1000w HPS *"if" cooled properly* can be put about 12 inches or closer from the tops. I was able to get mine 6 inches from the canopy but I was cooling the hood with a 590 cfm inline fan.


----------



## D3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks dude. It's been a while sence I've grown. It's all slowly comming back to me.


----------

